# cell phone case



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Not too long ago got a new cell phone Samsung Galaxy S6.. I was concerned about protective case got a Lifeproof case waterproof shock resistant really impressed with the durability of the case and I think the case is a good thing wouldn't want to give it up but, when I bought the case they said you'll lose 20% of the volume of the phone and 20% of the vibration of the phone due to the structural Integrity of the case. Long story short I miss too many important calls and text and it's not working out well that way. Does anyone have any experience with they say you can buy a watch now which communicates with your phone that alerts you to calls and texts when the watch is placed directly to your wrist they say you never miss any calls I don't know if this is true anybody have any experience with this or I should say does anyone own such a wrist watch


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought an expensive Life Proof case for my iPhone 6. It was great for 6 months and then the rubber bumper material began to peel and the door for the charger port came off in my pocket and the off button then the volume buttons on the case fell off. I didn't abuse it or overuse it. It is always is on my chest in my bib pocket on my Key or Carhart bib overalls.

I think I'll try an Otterbox next. Everyone seems to like them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got a iPhone 6+ but to protect mine I kept my old flip phone to use when working.So I don't have to carry the smart phone with me but have it close by if I need the Internet ,etc.

Flip ph has better reception then the smart ph.Fits in my pocket better.And is pretty indestructible.

Extra ph costs me about $20 a month


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Same here, bought life proof for iPhone and it fell apart in a 18 months, rubber fell off, screen cover peeled off, plastic frame cracked in 3 places. Wasn't really abused.

There are dozens of options out there now, bought a 25$ survivor case to replace it, a bit bulky and not totally waterproof but 18 months later it still looks like new.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm using a Pelican case for my Iphone. have had it for a year and its been the best case yet.

http://www.pelican.com/us/en/products/mobile-phone-tablet-cases/


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Otterbox always have worked for me on an iphone 5. Ran it over a couple of times with tractor and truck, lost it a few times in hay fields, out in the elements....never had one go bad. I broke more clips than you can count but what can you expect out of those plastic things.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had both Otter Box and Lifeproof cases. Otter box might stand up a little better to rough handing, but at the end of every day I had to take my Otterbox apart and clean the dust out of it, also not waterproof unless something has changed.

I buy my phones outright so I can use any SIM card when traveling internationally, if a $50 case once a year is all it takes to protect a $600 investment so be it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a lifeproof case. It never fell apart, but I disliked the loss in volume and that it made the screen hard to see in sunlight. So I just stopped using it. I think it might be in my hay swather, but for an old phone I don't use anymore. I just use a regular Otterbox commuter series. Worked good on my Iphone 6 for the last year or so. I can't ever feel the vibration in a tractor with it anyways no matter what so I just have the volume up high. Or now I use a bluetooth radio adapter so the ring comes through on the the tractor stereo. I miss more calls because of crappy reception then anything else.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I purchased a rubber Survivor case for the iPhone 5c that has held up very well for 2+ years. Not waterproof but the phone has been dropped numerous times with no damage. The rubber hing on the recharging port cover wore out and lost the cover, but that is the only problem with it all this time.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Life proof will replace the case for free it it has any problems. They have replaced several for friends free of charge, they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the otterbox endrow....no volume loss as I can hear it ring laying on the cab deck in my tractors...If I must put it on vibrate I put it in my shirt pocket and I can easily feel it. I don't think you will be disappointed and the rubber really protects when dropped. I have used it three years now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife has a Fitbit, which is a watch/fitness recording wristband that keeps track of steps, calories burned, etc. She has it paired with her Samsung phone and it will alert her to a call or text. She keeps her phone on silent at work and this way she doesn't miss an important call or message. Seems to work well, but the Fitbit battery runs down faster when paired, maybe only 24hrs on a charge. Not sure how durable it would be either. They are water resistant, but not waterproof. Plus, they are $100 on up to ????.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I run a lifeproof and have used their warranty. Mine tends to get an arced wear pattern across the screen from my shirt pocket (pearl snap shirts from the resale shop). Lifeproof has never given me a problem with warranty service.

To combat the loss of vibration and volume, I have an "aaoooooga" horn ringer and rest the vibrating pattern to *...---...* (sos) as it vibrates longer to allow me to not misinterpret as a heart murmur and ignore it.

I have used lifeproof cases for 4 years or so and the protection is worth the losses.

73, Mark


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used one very similar to this on both an iPhone 4 and 5 and have yet to break a phone, knock on wood. It has a kickstand and holster. Anduro makes a very similar case. I can't stand a big honkin' thick case.

http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Shell-Holster-iPhone-Kick-Stand/dp/B00WVY0B9S/ref=pd_sim_107_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51iznJhFodL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0PM2SD30TZ940PQ1PZHW


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> I run a lifeproof and have used their warranty. Mine tends to get an arced wear pattern across the screen from my shirt pocket (pearl snap shirts from the resale shop). Lifeproof has never given me a problem with warranty service.
> 
> To combat the loss of vibration and volume, I have an "aaoooooga" horn ringer and rest the vibrating pattern to *...---...* (sos) as it vibrates longer to allow me to not misinterpret as a heart murmur and ignore it.
> 
> ...


LOL Sounds familiar...

I use several different ringtones... for the old folks it used to be the theme song from "Sanford and Son" (because of my Dad's incredible predilection for "jury rigging" something rather than fixing it right, even if fixing it right would ultimately be cheaper and easier in the long run...)

Now when the old folks call me, it's the "RED ALERT!" alarm sound from "Star Trek"... It's my "warning, DEEP BS ahead!" before I answer the phone...

When the wife calls, the ringtone is something I found on the internet and downloaded as a .wav file... Darth Vader saying, "What is thy bidding, my Master??" from "Empire Strikes Back"... LOL True enough I suppose...

When my brother calls, it's the "Uncle Rico theme" from "Napoleon Dynamite"... He's just like Uncle Rico... When he's calling be prepared for "WTH?" moments... LOL

Later! OL J R : )

PS... Had the boss (SWMBO) order me an Otterbox when I finally got a smartphone... works great but yeah it does get dust under the screen protector after awhile and requires disassembly and cleaning. BUT after 2-3 years, my phone looks BRAND SPANKING NEW when I take it out of the case. My brother had an Otterbox too for his phone, but he's on a tractor all day every day running slope mowers for the county drainage district and he was having to disassemble his to clean the screen about twice a week, so he finally just popped the clear plastic screen cover off his so he can simply wipe the screen-- no place for dirt to get trapped between the clear screen cover and the screen itself. The box still protects the phone...


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My Otterbox is about 3 years old still in pretty good shape . I has a rough life too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> LOL Sounds familiar...
> 
> I use several different ringtones... for the old folks it used to be the theme song from "Sanford and Son" (because of my Dad's incredible predilection for "jury rigging" something rather than fixing it right, even if fixing it right would ultimately be cheaper and easier in the long run...)
> 
> ...


I use the Ole Grey Mare for Dad, God save the queen for the english relatives and a custom Rob Zombie one for the wife. The Monster in Law has the Funeral March by Chopin for her ringtone. All the rest are the theme from the Walking Dead.

I have a few that I'd rather not talk to if I don't have set to the Rodeo Song as their ringtone.


----------

